# Mehrere Probleme nach filesystem crash

## Ampheus

Mein System lief bis heute problemlos, dann habe ich den framebuffer eingestellt und bootsplash gemerged, aber nun startet kde nicht mehr. mein system sagt mir auch, dass kdebase nicht installiert ist, einige andere packete schon, allerdings finde ich diese packete immernoch unter /usr/kde/3.4 dort sind auch noch alle binaries vorhanden. wenn ich nun aber kde starten will, kann ich keine session dafür öffnen, obwohl ich kdm starten kann. danach versuchte ich, kde neu zu mergen, also kdebase zu ziehen, welches mir ausgibt, dass es von anderen packeten, wie konqueror, kdelibs etc. geblockt wird, welche installiert sind.Last edited by Ampheus on Sun Dec 04, 2005 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge kdebase
> 
> 

 

ist eh mist...

lieber alles einzeln emergen..sonst hat man eh nur konflikte

```

emerge kdesktop ; emerge kde-meta ; emerge kde-i18n ; emerge kadmin
```

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Mein System lief bis heute problemlos, dann habe ich den framebuffer eingestellt und bootsplash gemerged, aber nun startet kde nicht mehr. mein system sagt mir auch, dass kdebase nicht installiert ist, einige andere packete schon, allerdings finde ich diese packete immernoch unter /usr/kde/3.4 dort sind auch noch alle binaries vorhanden. wenn ich nun aber kde starten will, kann ich keine session dafür öffnen, obwohl ich kdm starten kann. danach versuchte ich, kde neu zu mergen, also kdebase zu ziehen, welches mir ausgibt, dass es von anderen packeten, wie konqueror, kdelibs etc. geblockt wird, welche installiert sind.

 

Reiserfs?

mach ein fsck.reiserfs

Ich habe heute auch mein System auf framebuffer und bootsplash umgestellt und keine Probleme deshalb bekommen.

grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

gab es denn schonmal probleme mit reiserfs in dem zusammenhang ?

----------

## Ampheus

und wie muss ich fsck ausführen?? also welche optionen soll ich aktivieren?

und muss ich vorher das dateisystem unmounten?

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> gab es denn schonmal probleme mit reiserfs in dem zusammenhang ?

 

In letzter Zeit sind öfters Probleme mit Dateien die zwar da sind aber komische weise nicht funktionieren im zusamenhang mit Reiserfs aufgetaucht. Du kannst es natürlich auch auch lassen und mit eigenen Ideen fortfahren.

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> und wie muss ich fsck ausführen?? also welche optionen soll ich aktivieren? 
> 
> und muss ich vorher das dateisystem unmounten?

 

Suchfunktion?

grüße 

nico

----------

## Ampheus

ich hab jetzt ein 

```

reiserfs --rebuild-sb -- rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition 

```

durchgeführt, wie es hier im forum empfohlen wurde. jetzt startet das system garnicht mehr, also der kernel kann nicht mehr geladen werden. über die livecd sind die daten zwar noch auszulesen, aber wenn ich z.B. nach einem chroot portage anwenden will, zeigt er mir nur fehler an. kann man das wieder in ordnung bringen ?

----------

## TheCurse

Wenn du jetzt noch sagen würdest, was für Fehler, dann bestimmt ja.

----------

## Ampheus

ich starte den pc, komme nur in die grub console (obwohl alles richtig in der grub.conf eingetragen ist.

dort gebe ich 

```

root=(hd1,5)

kernel=(hd1,5)/boot/kernel.....

boot

```

ein.

darauf fängt der kernel an zu laden, er lädt procfs etc....

danach schreibt er

```

Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

```

mir ist absolut schleierhaft, warum er auf einmal fsck.ext3 macht, anstatt fsck.reiserfs.

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Checking root filesystem ...
> ...

 

Was ist zum Teufel ist /dev/ROOT

Mounte mal dein System mit einer Livecd und guck dir mal deine fstab an. Dein Filesystem war wie scheint (und wie ich vermutet habe) beschädigt und wurde wieder in Stand gesetzt. Dabei scheinen wohl ein Paar Files in bisschen zu Gründlich Hergestellt worden zu sein. 

So etwas hatte ich auch schon mal

Hoffe ich liege jetzt richtig  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> obwohl alles richtig in der grub.conf eingetragen ist. 

 

Vieleicht ja auch nicht.  :Very Happy: 

Wenns geht, dann kannst du die ja auch mal posten!

----------

## Fauli

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt ein 
> 
> ```
> 
> reiserfs --rebuild-sb -- rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partition 
> ...

 

War das wirklich notwendig?

 *man reiserfsck wrote:*   

> --rebuild-sb
> 
> This option recovers the superblock on a Reiserfs partition.  Normally you only need  this  option if  mount  reports  "read_super_block:  can't find a reiserfs file system" and you are sure that a Reiserfs file system is there. But remember that if you have used some  partition  editor  program and  now  you cannot find a filesystem, probably something has gone wrong while repartitioning and the start of the partition has been changed. If so, instead of rebuilding the  super  block  on  a wrong place you should find the correct start of the partition first.
> 
> --rebuild-tree
> ...

 

----------

## Ampheus

das wurde mir zu dem zeitpunkt nicht gesagt. mit der suchfunktion kam ich auf diesen befehl

----------

## energyman76b

Hallo,

erstens, wer dir das mit --rebuild-tree und so geraten hat, gehört geschlagen.

Ein einfacher reiserfsck hätte für den Anfang genügt! --rebuilt-tree ist sogar recht riskant, also nicht machen, wenn es sich vermeiden läßt.

So, zu deinem Fehler:

deine /etc/fstab ist hin. Das ist die default fstab aus dem baselayout (?) Paket. Schreib sie neu, ist ja nicht schwer.

Dafür bootest du am einfachsten mit der live-cd und mountest die Partition.

----------

## Ampheus

ich hab jetzt die grub.conf und die /etc/fstab neu generiert, der bootloader funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei, aber jetzt bekomme ich den fehler: Depency info is missing. ich sollte /sbin/depscan.sh ausführen. also rein über livecd und den befehl ausgeführt, der gibt mir folgendes aus:

```

/sbin/splash-functions.sh: line 1: command not found

```

----------

## Ampheus

nebenbei funktioniert portage auch nicht mehr. wenn ich einfach nur

```

portage
```

eingebe, gibt der mir jede´menge fehler aus, die alle in der art aussehen:

```

Check /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.1/PROVIDE and USE.

Possibly invalid: ['\x00']

Exception: list index out of range

```

und am ende steht:

```

ImportError: No module named cdb
```

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> das wurde mir zu dem zeitpunkt nicht gesagt. mit der suchfunktion kam ich auf diesen befehl

 

Tut mir Leid das du jetzt dein System wohl noch stärker geschrottet hast, aber ich habe extra auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen damit du selbst MITARBEITEST und dir das durchliest was du da machst. Tut mir Leid dich jetzt hier so antrollen zu müssen aber ich werde bestimmt nicht anfangen sich von jeden hier im Forum das Profil durchzulesen nur um auf seine aktuellen Fähigkeiten einzugehen. Gentoo ist keine Einsteiger Distro!

Hoffe du kriegst dein System wieder in Schuß.

Bei allen anderen entschuldige ich für mein getrolle, aber es musste mal sein.

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> nebenbei funktioniert portage auch nicht mehr. wenn ich einfach nur
> 
> ```
> 
> portage
> ...

 

So einen Befehl kennt mein System garnicht. Ist das auf der Livecd oder wo?

grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

sorry, ich meinte natürlich emerge.

btw. der maßen unerfahren bin ich auch nicht, ich kenne nur noch nicht genug. ich arbeite seit längerer zeit mit einer gentoo stage2. musste nur noch nie mein filesystem reparieren.

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> sorry, ich meinte natürlich emerge.

 

OK, dann bitte nähstes mal den gesamten Befehl. 

Ich nehme jetzt an du bist im Livesystem drinne, ja?

Geht ein

```
emerge sync
```

----------

## Ampheus

eben nicht. der komplette befehl zeigt fehler an, egal, was ich damit machen möchte, immer der fehler, den ich weiter oben beschrieben habe. "emerge" selber würde ja nur eine kleine hilfe anzeigen, aber das funktioniert auch nicht. immer derselbe fehler.

----------

## energyman76b

Hallo,

so, wenn dein System wieder bootet, laß die cd cd sein.

Dein emerge wirft also diesen Fehler.

Anscheinend hast du http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_speed_up_portage_with_cdb gemacht?

Mach das einfach rückgängig ( also vor allem diesen Schritt After setting that up, we need to tell portage to use our new database. So create the file /etc/portage/modules (if its not already there) and put the following in it: 

File: /etc/portage/modules 

  portdbapi.auxdbmodule = portage_db_cdb.database

eclass_cache.dbmodule = portage_db_cdb.database)

----------

## Ampheus

nein in mein system komme ich trotzdem nicht rein, ich muss immernoch über cd booten.

deinen tipp habe ich befolgt, ein emerge sync ging jetzt, allerdings ein emerge -uD world gibt mir immernoch dieselben fehler aus, dass die dateien emerge und portage.py defekt sind.

----------

## energyman76b

dann wird es Zeit, daß Notfall Portage auszupacken. Sollte eigentlich in /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files liegen.

Tut es aber nicht, nur das README. Hm, seltsam. 

Ah, aber man kann es sich runterladen.

google mal nach portage rescue site:gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> dann wird es Zeit, daß Notfall Portage auszupacken. Sollte eigentlich in /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files liegen.
> 
> Tut es aber nicht, nur das README. Hm, seltsam. 
> 
> Ah, aber man kann es sich runterladen.
> ...

 

Das solltest du machen und gucken ob du dann etwas emergen kannst.

Sollte es nicht klappen dann sind noch andere Teile des Systems betroffen, welche für die Funktion von Portage gebraucht werden.

Dann solltest du schon mal alles sichern was wichtig ist. /home /etc /var/log usw. 

Grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

ja, hab portage-rescue eingesetzt, nun funktioniert portage wieder. jetzt wollte ich ein "emerge -avutD world" machen. das lief reibungslos, allerdings war das die standard world, also "regenworld" ausgeführt. leider bekomme ich da nur ein

```

Invalid Atom in /sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12*

```

hab direkt nachgesehn, aber die ebuilds scheinen in ordnung zu sein, ausserdem verwende ich einen 2.6.14 kernel und 2.6.12 wurde nie von mie geemerged.

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> ja, hab portage-rescue eingesetzt, nun funktioniert portage wieder. jetzt wollte ich ein "emerge -avutD world" machen. das lief reibungslos, allerdings war das die standard world, also "regenworld" ausgeführt. leider bekomme ich da nur ein
> 
> ```
> 
> Invalid Atom in /sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12*
> ...

 

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus wenn es geht  :Smile: 

Überprüfe mal wohin der Symlink zeigt:

```

ls -la /etc/make.profile

```

grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

der zeigt auf

```

../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1

```

----------

## Ampheus

ein emerge alsa-lib zeigt mir

```

Failed running automake!

Include in your bugreport the contents of:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.10/temp/automake-17345.out

```

in der genannten datei steht folgendes :

```

configure.in:11: required file './config.guess' not found

configure.in:11: required file './config.sub' not found

```

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> der zeigt auf
> 
> ```
> 
> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.1
> ...

 

Hast du denn ein amd64 System?

Über diesen Link wir das Profil gesteuert . Das Profil ändert bestimmte abhängigkeiten des Systems je nach dem ob du Kernel 2.4 oder speziele Sachen wie embedded oder hardened oder halt ein amd64 System bauen möchtest. Such bitte im Gentoo Handbuch nach der richtigen vorgehensweise beim bau deines Systems, wenn das hier falsch sein sollte.

Alles andere wie z.B alsa etc. ist zur Zeit nicht wichtig bis du fehlerfrei durchgelaufendes 

```
emerge regworld 
```

```
emerge world -e 
```

absetzen kannst.

Durch diesen Befehl wird dein gesamtes System komplett neu aufgebaut. Dadurch werden alle eventuell beschädigten Dateien ersetzt und dein System ist wieder heil (nach dem fsck Desaster) und du kannst dann die Configs wieder einspielen bzw. über erweiterungen wieder Nachdenken

grüße

ncio

----------

## Ampheus

ja, ich habe ein amd64 system.

```

emerge regworld

```

gibt aus, dass kein package namens regworld gefunden wurde.

----------

## psyqil

```
regenworld
```

sollte das wohl heißen...

----------

## Ampheus

regnworld funktionierte bei mir auch nicht, das wurde weiter oben beschrieben.

----------

## nic0000

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> regenworld
> ```
> ...

 

Tschuldigung

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn es immer noch nicht klappt, dann würde ich jetzt alles sichern wie vorher geschrieben und ein stage 1 tar über den System entpacken. Wieder auf das normale portage zurückschalten und es noch mal versuchen.

Hat hier jemand noch andere Ideen?

grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

das mit dem stage war eine meiner ersten aktionen, damit habe ich die ersten probleme gelöst. hab auch viele config dateien schon wiederhergestellt, also z.B. /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6  /etc/fstab und /etc/rc.conf

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> das mit dem stage war eine meiner ersten aktionen, damit habe ich die ersten probleme gelöst. hab auch viele config dateien schon wiederhergestellt, also z.B. /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6  /etc/fstab und /etc/rc.conf

 

Dann musst du noch eventuell die alten Portage leichen löschen. Ich weiß aus dem kopf nicht was alles weg muß damit Portage wieder jungfräulich wird.

grüße

nico

----------

## Ampheus

wäre nicht schlecht, wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte.

```

emerge world -e

```

lief heute nachmittag problemlos durch, jetzt fehlt mir halt nur das alte world file.

----------

## Ampheus

ich bin jetzt in meinem system wieder drinne, kde läuft größtenteils, leider schreibt mir moodin beim configure script

```

kde-config not found. Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.

```

daraufhin habe ich ganz vorne im thread den tipp befolgt und

```

emerge kdeadmin

```

eingegeben, dies wird jedoch von den packeten aus kde-meta geblockt. dasselbe gilt für kdebase.

was kann ich da machen ?

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> ich bin jetzt in meinem system wieder drinne, kde läuft größtenteils, leider schreibt mir moodin beim configure script

 

Was ist moodin?

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eingegeben, dies wird jedoch von den packeten aus kde-meta geblockt. dasselbe gilt für kdebase.
> 
> was kann ich da machen ?

 

kdeadmin auch als meta installieren  :Wink: 

```

emerge kdeadmin-meta

```

----------

## Ampheus

alles schön und gut. was ist denn der unterschied zwischen normalen und *-meta packages?

btw: moodin ist ein plugin für kdm styles, also eigentlich nicht das wichtigste. jetzt fehlt nur noch der sound, der nicht mehr funktioniert.

hier ein ausschnitt aus der dmesg:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

was mich sehr wundert, da das modul snd-emu10k1 problemlos geladen wird. ich benutze den kernel treiber und den kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

----------

## Ampheus

ausserdem scheinen die kde-header dateien nicht installiert zu sein. wie bekomme ich die ?

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> alles schön und gut. was ist denn der unterschied zwischen normalen und *-meta packages?

 

Es gibt seit KDE 3.4 die Möglichkeit jeden Teil von KDE gesondert zu Installieren. Das nennt sich dann "splitted" und die alte Methode "monolith". 

Damit die Leute nicht durchdrehen beim dem splitted, gibt es die "-meta" Packete die in Funktion den alten Monolith-Paketen nachempfunden sind. Beides zu mischen geht aber nicht da sonst sich die Abhängigkeiten sich nicht auflösen lassen. Also entweder  "splitted" oder "monolith". 

Du hast die "splitted" Installation und somit greifen bei dir nur die -meta Pakete.

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: moodin ist ein plugin für kdm styles, also eigentlich nicht das wichtigste. 

 

Danke

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt fehlt nur noch der sound, der nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> hier ein ausschnitt aus der dmesg:
> ...

 

Dmesg beschwert sich das er nichts findet, aber das ist glaube ich normal. Ich würde in diesem Fall einen neuen Thread starten.

Zu den kde-headern, keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es sollten alle Abhängigkeiten automatisch mit installiert werden.

Poste mal :

```
emerge -epv
```

----------

## Ampheus

habe mich gerade dazu durchgerungen einen bootstrap mit umstieg auf gcc 3.4 zu machen. das "emerge -e system" läuft gerade. wenn ich den umstieg komplett habe und auch die world neu gemerged wurde, teste ich es nochmal. 

was meinst du damit, dass der sound-fehler normal wäre ?

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> habe mich gerade dazu durchgerungen einen bootstrap mit umstieg auf gcc 3.4 zu machen. das "emerge -e system" läuft gerade. wenn ich den umstieg komplett habe und auch die world neu gemerged wurde, teste ich es nochmal. 

 

Du magst schon gern ein kompliziertes Leben, oder?

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was meinst du damit, dass der sound-fehler normal wäre ?

 

Nein, ich meine damit das mein dmesg auf 2 Maschinen no soundcard anzeig obwohl sound läuft. Ich bin da kein Experte, aber anscheinend sucht der Kernel nach etwas und findet es nicht was aber alsa dann doch tut. Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit der darauf eine Antwort weiß.

----------

## Ampheus

das lustige ist ja, dass alsaconf und alsamixer mir dasselbe sagen, aber mit kmix kann ich z.B. munter den sound umstellen, höre aber trotzdem nichts.

----------

## Ampheus

hab den treiber jetzt direkt eingebaut, also nicht als modul. jetzt klappts.

jetzt habe ich nur noch ein problem bei der installation von amarok. beim make bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../amarok/src/amarokcore -I../../amarok/src/amarokcore -I../../amarok/src/analyzers -I../../amarok/src/engine -I../../amarok/src/plugin -I../../amarok/src/statusbar -I/usr/kde/3.5/include/arts -I/usr/include/taglib -I../../amarok/src/sqlite  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o ktrm.o `test -f 'ktrm.cpp' || echo './'`ktrm.cpp

ktrm.cpp: In member function `int KTRMRequestHandler::startLookup(KTRMLookup*)':

/usr/include/tunepimp/tp_c.h:639: Fehler: zu wenige Argumente für function »int tp_AddFile(void*, const char*, int)«

ktrm.cpp:68: Fehler: an dieser Stelle in der Datei

ktrm.cpp: In constructor `KTRMRequestHandler::KTRMRequestHandler()':

ktrm.cpp:122: Fehler: »tp_SetUseUTF8« nicht deklariert (erste Verwendung dieser Funktion)

ktrm.cpp:122: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal für jede Funktion, in der er vorkommt, gemeldet.)

ktrm.cpp:123: Fehler: Ungültige Umformung von »void (*)(void*, void*, TPCallbackEnum, int)« in »void (*)(void*, void*, TPCallbackEnum, int, TPFileStatus)«

ktrm.cpp:123: Fehler:   Argument 2 von »void tp_SetNotifyCallback(void*, void (*)(void*, void*, TPCallbackEnum, int, TPFileStatus), void*)« wird initialisiert

ktrm.cpp: In member function `virtual void KTRMLookup::collision()':

ktrm.cpp:518: Fehler: Basisoperand von »->« hat Nicht-Zeiger-Typ »artistresult_t«

ktrm.cpp:519: Fehler: Basisoperand von »->« hat Nicht-Zeiger-Typ »albumresult_t«

ktrm.cpp:521: Fehler: Basisoperand von »->« hat Nicht-Zeiger-Typ »albumresult_t«

```

----------

## nic0000

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> hab den treiber jetzt direkt eingebaut, also nicht als modul. jetzt klappts.

 

Aha, keine Ahnung wrum, aber gut das es jetzt geht.

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> jetzt habe ich nur noch ein problem bei der installation von amarok. beim make bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

 

Wir sollten den Titel so langsam in "Ampheus privat Problem Thread" ändern.

Hängen deine Problem irgendwie zusammen mit der Überschrift zusammen?

Zur Erinnerung: Hilfe! ich kann kdebase nicht mehr mergen.

Nein? Dann mach einen neuen Thread auf und vermische hier nicht alles. 

Das ist ein Support-Forum für alle und nicht nur für dich. Die Threads werden hier nach Problemen geteilt damit andere auch schnell Lösungen finden können. 

Du stellst nur immer nur neue Fragen ohne wirklich auf dir gestellte Fragen zu antworten. Mir Persönlich ist es schei** egal ob dein System läuft, ich Antworte nicht nur für dich, sondern auch für andere.

----------

## Ampheus

das mit dem titel kann ich nachvollziehen... werde ich auch sofort machen. aber da die probleme aufeinander aufbauen, weil dateien beschädigt wurden, sollte das meiner meinung nach auch in einen thread. ich hab ja nunmal fsck.reiserfs falsch angewendet und dadurch entstanden ja erst die ganzen probleme. 

was die hilfe, die mir hier im forum angeboten wird angeht, bin ich natürlichz sehr dankbar dafür, dass ihr geduld mit meinen fragen habt, auch wenn sie manchmal nicht ganz eindeutig gestellt waren. ich bemühe mich jedoch, das so gut wie möglich zu bessern. ausserdem liegt mir auch viel daran, dieses system zu verstehen und bei diesem großen problem habe ich mehr über linux in erfahrung gebracht, als in den letzten 3 monaten. also vielen dank!

----------

